# Any room for an extra player?



## Ogrenuts (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey there,

My name's Jesse, and I've recently moved back to NoVA (Arlington [willing to commmut]). I'm trying to find a group of mature gamers to group up with (20's to 40's). I have about 5 years experience in D&D 3.0 & 3.5 alone. I'd like to get into a game starting at or above 3rd level if possible. Don't get me wrong, I love roleplaying as opposed to "roll-playing", and every campaign has a time for all out combat, so I'm pretty flexible on most things. Anyhow, if any of you DM's are looking for an extra player, please let me know. I'm available to steadily attend on a bi-weekly basis (Sundays are best, and I can't do weekDAYS). Well, I hope to hear back from some of you! Please reply by post or email: jessedills @ yahoo . com.

Jesse


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 7, 2006)

We mostly do Saturdays, rather than Sundays; currently playing D&D 3.5, with occaisional forays into Mutants and Masterminds 2E and D20 Modern. I can't offer you a spot up front, but we can talk about it, if you want to hear more. 

Players are in their early to mid 20's.


----------



## Alex319 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have plenty of room for extra players. For more information, my email is in my signature.


----------

